# Hymer Towbar



## nigeng (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get a towbar for my 2006 Hymer C544 Classic ready made to fit myself. The companies I have spoken to so far all say they will need to fabricate it and want ridiculous money. Brownhills as you will all know want the earth. Surely these motorhomes are common enough that there is a ready fabricated one somewhere...HELP


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

I am also thinking of a tow bar for a Hymer T 575 so I also would be intrested 

Steve F


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

You could try towsure


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a guy about a mile away from HYMER UK Preston who fits towbars and rear guards.

He fitted ours minutes after I drove away with our brand-new baby.

Too dark/cold to go out and look right now.
Respond to the post if you want me to look tomorrow.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good morning 

If you Hymer has a Alko chassis the UK outlet does have the rear bar with the detachable ball joint bar in stock, I don't know the current price though.

Hi Pippin

I would be interest in the guy who provided you with the rear fender near Preston, I require one for my rig.

Kind regards


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have a towbar for sale that I took off my 2005 B544L Hymer.
It has a detachable towball. Get back intouch for more details

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The guy who fitted the rear protector bar to our Hymer Van 522 is

M. Parkinson
01772 634 215
0788 799 7653

We did not have a towball fitted.

We used him on the recommendation of someone we met who had a protector bar and towball fitted to an identical Van 522.

We were impressed with the quality of the unit and the fitting thereof.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pippin

Many thanks for the contact, maybe he's got what I need.

Kind regards


----------

